# Some cool shots of my fish with subtitles- picture heavy



## sunny231 (Aug 21, 2010)

:thumb: opcorn: opcorn: Enjoy opcorn: opcorn: :thumb:

2 Males showing off:









My New sunshine that is not camera shy 









German red hanging out









Wants to bite your eye. No jking but this is a eyebiter comp









I consider him flash for being so quick. Intermedius at its best 


















The gang of burundi frontosas









just everything else









Lovely hap ahli









kingoma frontosa









firefish 









imperial male behind the intermedius. He is showing more colour now. check out my 29 gallon youtube video and you will c him with the blue head 









Deepwater hap 

















Boss of my tank, but yet very very calm. thank god.


















eureka boy









dem dem 









My old 55 gallon tank :*(









ice blue zebra









my 29 gallon grow tank. now there is white sand.









full shot of my 125 gallon tank









VIDEOS
MY 29 GALLON TANK





125 gallon tank





OLD 55 gallon tank


----------



## Dacrittergitter (Dec 28, 2008)

I enjoyed the pictures, thanks for sharing them.


----------



## jchild40 (Mar 20, 2010)

=D>


----------



## sunny231 (Aug 21, 2010)

aha thanks so much. i enjoy sharing my work.


----------



## irondan (Nov 22, 2007)

nice pics of some beautiful fish


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice fish and tanks.

The background on your 125gal is falling off!

The 3rd picture from the top, doesn't look like a german red. I would have guessed a Copadichromis Borleyi.


----------



## sunny231 (Aug 21, 2010)

irondan said:


> nice pics of some beautiful fish


aha thanks so much. i try my best to get quality fish


----------



## sunny231 (Aug 21, 2010)

des said:


> Nice fish and tanks.
> 
> The background on your 125gal is falling off!
> 
> The 3rd picture from the top, doesn't look like a german red. I would have guessed a Copadichromis Borleyi.


background is just wet. it drys up.

3 pic is german red. i have a Borleyi and he isnt the same

thanks


----------



## facefree08 (Jul 22, 2010)

:thumb: love the eureka, hes the favorite in my tank


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Yeah, the tank boss = borleyi. I wouldn't have guessed the 3rd fish to be the same. Body isn't deep enough.


----------



## sunny231 (Aug 21, 2010)

facefree08 said:


> :thumb: love the eureka, hes the favorite in my tank


aha ya hes a nice one.


----------



## sunny231 (Aug 21, 2010)

dielikemoviestars said:


> Yeah, the tank boss = borleyi. I wouldn't have guessed the 3rd fish to be the same. Body isn't deep enough.


he is the big boy of the tank. very calm boss to  which is really good


----------



## Husnain (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice pics...


----------



## Ihasjd (Aug 20, 2011)

Nice tanks!


----------



## sunny231 (Aug 21, 2010)

aha thanks guys. im back from florida


----------



## sunny231 (Aug 21, 2010)

bump


----------

